# Scottish Machine Polishing Class (Feb)



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

*







 *​
*The Home of Vehicle Perfection.*​
*







  *​
*Email: [email protected] | Tel: 07817 224 869.*​
*www.defined-details.co.uk*​
*Scottish Machine Polishing Class.*​
Saturday 2nd & Sunday 3rd of February​
We are proud to announce a further classes to be held in our Glasgow studio. This class will be a beginners introduction to both the DA and rotary. The classes will be held on Sunday the 3rd February at 10am. We are located in the Cambulang area of Glasgow ​
Both machines will be covered on the day - you will spend the majority of the day working on the machine of your choice and then have the opportunity to spend some time on the other type of machine as well, giving you experience of both! Full details of the class contents are given below​
The classes this year will cost £65 per head.​
The classes will start at 10am and will finish in the late afternoon / early evening: we won't put an exact time on finishing as we aim for a relaxed an enjoyable day where we can spend as much time going over things as is required. Full details of locations, times, and the all important lunch arrangements will be PMd to you in advance of the class after signing up.​
To sign up for a class, simply post up below your name and the class you would like to attend and I will add your name to the reserve list. Once payment is received you will be forwarded on to the main list and your place on the day confirmed. Please note that places on the main list are added on a first come, first served basis as far as payments go. So please be aware of this to save disappointments. We are limiting the classes to a maximum of 6. At Present until conformation that Dave Kg will be in attendance.​
These classes are very much hands on. As we feel this it is the only way to learn and master machine polishing and we also restrict these classes to a 6 to 1 ratio. This is to give people on the class as much time as they require and also benefit from the advice from the tutors on the day. So please do not turn up with your 3 pieces on​
Machine Polishing Beginners Class​
Building on the success of these classes over the last 5 years We are once again proud to offer up place to all members on Dw and other forums. Since the early day of 2008. These classes have grown and changed with the ever changing market. We aim to stay one step ahead of the game. So the members can benefit from different techniques and ways to get the best out of the day.​
This class is designed to introduce you to machine polishing, both by DA and rotary (with a focus on the machine of your choice), starting from the basics. No prior knowledge is assumed! The class covers the basics of paint correction in theory, then machine control in practice, paint assessment, choosing pads and polishes, paint correction, refining and final assessment, introduction to severe correction (compounding), filling, paintwork protection. The aim is to introduce you to the skills and techniques required to produce top class finishes.​
The class is ideal if you are new to machine polishing and looking to get into it and learn the basic skills needed to make your car's paintwork look its best. If you are contemplating machine polishing and wondering what benefits it can have for your car this class will show you what can be achieved. Plus you will get the opportunity to try out several different machines (Kestral DAS-6, DAS - 6 Pro, Meguiars G220, Makita 9227CB, Festool RAP-150, Festool RAP-80, Festoll Rotex 125, Flex 3401, 3M Rotary & the new G220 V2), pads and polishes so if you have not yet bought your machine polishing kit, try out the machines and products and see what work for you best before you invest!​
The day will be rounded off with an opportunity to put everything you have learned and practiced to the test in a fun competition (which is opt-out if you don't want to take part, but where's the fun in that?!). A region of the car will be damaged with swirls. You will have to assess the paint finish, measure its thicknesses, and correct the paint to a level you feel happy with safely. We are not looking for full correction, we will be looking for the best results in the safest way to the long term life of the paint. So you'll have to assess the paint and justify your choices. And of course, produce the finish! Its all for fun, but also serves to put into practice everything you've learned on the day.​
We look forward to seeing you on the day and hope you benefit from all the experience on hand.​
Gordon.​
Saturday the 2nd of February.​
1. davrob​
2. Ally​
3. Hoovie​
4. John M (Conditions)​
5. covenantor​
6. Hoovie​
Reserve list.​
1.​
2.​
3.​
4.​
5.​
6.​
Sunday the 3rd February.​
1. Ross FB​
2. JimG​
3. JimG​
4. Fraser FB​
5. Stuart Mears FB​
6. Iain Tomlinson FB​
7. Alan Dundas FB​
8. Available​
9. Available​
10. Available​
Reserve List.​
1. Dom FB​
2. Allie FB​
3. dazlee03​
4. Craigwinston​
5. ​
6. ​
7.​
8.​
9.​
10.​








​








​








​








​


----------



## Skilzo (Jan 7, 2013)

this looks really interesting will see if I am working that day


----------



## dazlee03 (Oct 6, 2011)

Interested, although I've contacted you via fb


----------



## jim g (May 2, 2009)

I'll have 2 places Gordon if thats ok?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you lads and list is now updated. I will send out the PMs later tonight.

Gordon.


----------



## davrob (Mar 3, 2012)

im interested as well for this,sounds good


----------



## Covenantor (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi Gordon,
I'm up for a session as mentioned in previous threads.
BUT can't do Sundays, any chance of a smaller session on the Saturday 2nd?
If so, I'd like first place?
Cheers
Eddie
Anybody else?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Eddie
Providing there is interest in this then I do not see an issue on one being held on the Saturday also. Your a lucky guy as most of us have the weekly choirs on Saturday. But we just do not admit it lol


----------



## suzanne (May 23, 2012)

This sounds good but why no other girls :-(


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Too far north for me


----------



## Craigswinton (Dec 12, 2012)

I will be up for attending a class in Feb if was on a weekend.


----------



## John M (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Gordon

Can you add my name to list ?


thanks

John


----------



## davrob (Mar 3, 2012)

thanks for adding my name on list,if you can do a saturday that would be better for me aswell


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I'll be there Gordon


----------



## Hoovie (Sep 3, 2008)

Replied to the PM already, but please add me x 2 to the list


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

suzanne said:


> This sounds good but why no other girls :-(


 We have had many Females that have taken part in the classes and make no difference as the training is all the same. Your more than welcome Suzanne. Matter a fact there was one on the last class. And she turned out to be very capable. :thumb:


Blueberry said:


> Too far north for me


 Hello stranger. And hope you are well. We will need to get a hold of you know who and get something arrange again. Might even look to open this up as a class to the forum of yours if interested. :thumb:

Thank you for showing an interest in out polishing classes and Saturday is now nearly full. I will send out the first of the PMs tomorrow at some point. But also please be aware that conformation on the day is based on first to pay basis.

Glad your available also Dave and look forward to seeing you once more. :thumb:

Gordon.


----------



## dombaird (Jan 10, 2013)

Sunday 4th February suits me mate, responded via fb


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

dombaird said:


> Sunday 4th February suits me mate, responded via fb


 Got you sitting at no1 on Sundays reserve list Dom. But it is the 3rd not the 4th. Just in case of cases. :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

All private messages have been sent out this evening. Anyone that has not received one can you please get in touch as soon as possible to save any disappointment.
Gordon.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Original Post updated with confirmed names on there respective days.
Gordon.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Class updated with confirmed places on the respective days.


----------



## Alan2145 (May 14, 2008)

Thanks Gordon, see you on the Sunday.


----------



## Hoovie (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi, due to ongoing illness that is just not seem to be getting any better, I need to withdraw my two confirmed places on the Saturday  (hopefully another course will be run a couple of months later  )

But on the plus side, two more places available for others are now available 

Caledonia, sending a PM confirming withdrawal and requesting refund, thanks.
Hoovie (David)


----------



## Ally (Jul 18, 2006)

Gordon, just sent you a PM about signing up for the Saturday class


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Hoovie said:


> Hi, due to ongoing illness that is just not seem to be getting any better, I need to withdraw my two confirmed places on the Saturday  (hopefully another course will be run a couple of months later  )
> 
> But on the plus side, two more places available for others are now available
> 
> ...


 No problem David. I will get this sorted asap. Hope you get on your feet soon.



Ally said:


> Gordon, just sent you a PM about signing up for the Saturday class


 Thanks you for the payment Ally. I have updated the list and will see you next week. :thumb:


----------



## Hoovie (Sep 3, 2008)

caledonia said:


> No problem David. I will get this sorted asap. Hope you get on your feet soon.
> 
> Thanks you for the payment Ally. I have updated the list and will see you next week. :thumb:


Hi Gordon,

Sorry to muck you around, but could you reinstate my two places for Saturday! We are not 100% fit but getting there and by Saturday should be ok for this course and we really want to get the benefit from your tution :thumb:

So to confirm ... 2 places on Saturday for Hoovie (looks like 2 places still available :buffer: )

Thanks.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

All final PM messages and emails have now been sent out for this weekends classes. I look forward to seeing you all on your respective days.
Gordon.


----------



## Hoovie (Sep 3, 2008)

Looking forward to this  

Got 1 car booked in next week for some tidying up and scratch removal and another very likely to join it


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

We the demo car has arrived been clean and ready for this weekends classes. All I can say is wrap up warm and well it is 15 years old, Seen a few carwashes & cats. And it is German. Hope you all have fun and a small insight as to what you will be correcting in the next few days. :lol:




























Now I never said it was going to be easy did I.

See you all soon.
Gordon.


----------



## davrob (Mar 3, 2012)

would just like to say thanks to gordon for a great day yesterday,very informative and i enjoyed it very much,
i found the day flew by with alot of info ,
i wasnt planning buying a paint depth gauge but after yesterday its got me thinking 
im going to go to my local body shop at some point and get some scrap panels before i tackle my car:newbie:

anyway i would recommend this course to anybody planning machine polishing for the first time

thanks again gordon,:thumb:


----------



## Alan2145 (May 14, 2008)

davrob said:


> would just like to say thanks to gordon for a great day yesterday,very informative and i enjoyed it very much,
> i found the day flew by with alot of info ,
> i wasnt planning buying a paint depth gauge but after yesterday its got me thinking
> im going to go to my local body shop at some point and get some scrap panels before i tackle my car:newbie:
> ...


Just like to add my thanks to both Gordon and Dave for a really enjoyable and informative day. Sunday flew by too, especially having to kick Dave's collie dogs ball around the unit for 7 hours! Think a paint depth gauge will be a must have for me too. Some body panels from the scrappys too. Think I might be up for a one to one on my car with Gordon in the next couple of months. Thanks again guys!


----------



## John M (Nov 14, 2012)

I would just like to agree with all that davrob has said, it was an excellent day.
Even with it being quite cold, the day did go past so quickly.
Really glad that i went now though, felt like i have learned loads of stuff.

From me too, thanks again Gordon

All the best


----------



## Hoovie (Sep 3, 2008)

Very good (but cold!) session on Saturday at the course.

Learnt a great deal and it was clear Gordon is a man who both knows his stuff and also how to share that knowledge in a clear way :thumb:

Many thanks for the course and highly recommended as there is only so much you can learn from reading and watching YouTube videos compared to being able to ask questions of a Professional :buffer:

David (& Linda) :driver:


----------



## Ally (Jul 18, 2006)

And a big thanks to Gordon from me too for Saturday's session 

Would recommend his instruction to anyone needing a bit more confidence in machine polishing before letting themselves loose on their own car. Great instruction from Gordon and all questions answered and justified with proper answers, not that I'm cynical about a lot of detailing processes and products in the least!

Thanks again, just need to find someone else's bank balance so I can spend freely on some more products now


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

davrob said:


> would just like to say thanks to gordon for a great day yesterday,very informative and i enjoyed it very much,
> i found the day flew by with alot of info ,
> i wasnt planning buying a paint depth gauge but after yesterday its got me thinking
> im going to go to my local body shop at some point and get some scrap panels before i tackle my car:newbie:
> ...





Alan2145 said:


> Just like to add my thanks to both Gordon and Dave for a really enjoyable and informative day. Sunday flew by too, especially having to kick Dave's collie dogs ball around the unit for 7 hours! Think a paint depth gauge will be a must have for me too. Some body panels from the scrappys too. Think I might be up for a one to one on my car with Gordon in the next couple of months. Thanks again guys!





John M said:


> I would just like to agree with all that davrob has said, it was an excellent day.
> Even with it being quite cold, the day did go past so quickly.
> Really glad that i went now though, felt like i have learned loads of stuff.
> 
> ...





Hoovie said:


> Very good (but cold!) session on Saturday at the course.
> 
> Learnt a great deal and it was clear Gordon is a man who both knows his stuff and also how to share that knowledge in a clear way :thumb:
> 
> ...





Ally said:


> And a big thanks to Gordon from me too for Saturday's session
> 
> Would recommend his instruction to anyone needing a bit more confidence in machine polishing before letting themselves loose on their own car. Great instruction from Gordon and all questions answered and justified with proper answers, not that I'm cynical about a lot of detailing processes and products in the least!
> 
> Thanks again, just need to find someone else's bank balance so I can spend freely on some more products now


Thank you for all the great comments they are much appreciated from those on here and Facebook. I have added just a few snaps of the days. Sorry there seems to be a few faces missing in the pictures.


















































































And the beast after polishing.





































Gordon.


----------



## John M (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Gordon 

I was on the above class and since then I have got myself a da and hex logic pads.

I tried it out for the first time today. I have a silver vx vectra with a lot of swirls. I decided to try two panels to see how I got on. The first I used a white pad with megs 83 and the second I used a orange pad and megs 83. Both have made quite a difference but there are still quite a lot of swirls. 

I hope you don't mind me asking, but what would you recommend next, I thought about going over again with the orange pad but don't no if that would do any good. 

Many thanks

John


----------

